# Homecar motorhomes ??



## gixermark (Jan 8, 2008)

hi Folks,

I've recently noticed a homecar A581 for sale which looks to have a fantastic layout - bunks at the back, but unusually, both front seats swivel, there is a sofa/bench seat to one side, and then two forward facing seats that form part of the diner.. Looks to have fantastic open space forparents to 'live' while kids are at teh back sleeping in the evening.

The only other van i knwo of similar is the CI Mizar GTL Living..

Am i missing any others ? I know there are plenty of mhomes with bunks - but most have limited living space up front to relax properly....

Does anyone have personal experience of homecar ?? I've not heard of them before...

We've enjoyed a Benimar Europe for the past 3 years, but now want one with fixed bunks as the kids are now at that age...


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Not familiar with Homecar A581, but Mooveo C647 (made by Pilote Group) has two bunk beds at the rear and reasonably good living space, including two revolving captain's chairs.

Google pics here:

http://www.google.com/images?q=Moov...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1016&bih=542

Believe Homecar are now built in Belgium.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Gixermark,

We have owned our P62 model for just over 5 years and have had no problems with the coachbuilt part.

It was classed as a budget van, so the styling is simple, but it has got lots of storage the shower is good, the bed comfortable and it feels quite spacious.
We have used it in the South of France in temperatures of nearly 40 degrees C and in the Alpes when the coldest night was -20C and it was fine, nothing froze and nothing fell off.
If you have any specific questions just ask.

http://www.homecar-motorhomes.com/content.asp?m=P1&l=EN

Cheers C&S


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

gixermark said:


> hi Folks,
> 
> I've recently noticed a homecar A581 for sale which looks to have a fantastic layout - bunks at the back, but unusually, both front seats swivel, there is a sofa/bench seat to one side, and then two forward facing seats that form part of the diner.. Looks to have fantastic open space forparents to 'live' while kids are at teh back sleeping in the evening.
> 
> ...


 we have a Lunar H592 which is the same as the Homecar p59 it was built by homecar in their belguim factory for Lunar Caravans at preston. It is based on a Renault Auto on a 06 plate it has done 30,000 miles all over europe without any problems , we love it and would recomend it to anybody for value for money the h592 /p59 refers to the length 5.92 meters.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a new 2010 Home car XS22. It was the worst purchase I have ever made. The base vehicle was a Ford Transit which was perfect. The trouble was the habitation side. Twenty six separate faults including two large internal floods due to poor fitting and design. Every time it came back from the dealer after repair something else failed. After six months I had enough and got rid of it. Not a good introduction to motorhome ownership. Would I buy another Homecar product? NO!


----------



## gixermark (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks folks...

Sounds encouraging, will keep an eye out for one locally...


----------



## callumwa (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a home-car 581. Just bought it recently. Really like it. Once the chairs are swivelled round the lounge is really nice, can seat 6 easy. The kids use the bunks at the back so they seem to be a long way away, which is nice for a quiet drink for grown ups on an evening.

Pleased with the feel and quality of the van, nice engine, easy to drive., nice big seperate shower which the door swings out to make a roomy private changing/dressing area. Plenty storage space, good kitchen. Really pleased with it after my elddis autoquest 160 which also had twin bunks but they felt like part of the kitchen lounge unlike in the home-car.

I would recommend it......


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi we have a lunar premier 622, 2006 ,which is based on a homecar, we have had it 1 year almost, and apart from some small faults we are very happy with it.


----------

